# Converting electric range to dual-fuel?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sell the stove on Creigs list and just buy a new stove, there is no conversion kits to do this.
Not sure where you heard that there is any differace in speed of cooking in the two differant ovens, 350 deg. is 350 deg. no matter which one your cooking in. And both would take time to ramp up to temp.


----------



## jmklump (Dec 28, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Not sure where you heard that there is any differace in speed of cooking in the two differant ovens, 350 deg. is 350 deg. no matter which one your cooking in. And both would take time to ramp up to temp.


I never said one cooks faster, just that electric gets up to desired temp much quicker and equalizes temp better. Is this wrong? It's what all these sites seem to suggest.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ever see them using an electric stove or oven on any of those cooking shows? Look in any commercial kitchen, everything will be gas not electric.


----------



## jmklump (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, they obviously don't give enough of a close up on the inside of the ovens to tell, so not sure. Just asked my friend who is a sous chef at a 5-star restaurant in Vail, CO what they use and he wasn't even sure other than every oven was convection.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a gaget guy....but I would never attempt something like that. The internal design of a gas stove or oven is vastly different than electric.

As mentioned above...sell it...buy what you want.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Electric ovens are superior to gas ovens for baking because the heat is much drier...no moisture from gas combustion...so if you do a lot of baking that would be a reason for a dual fuel range. But they tend to be pricy compared to all gas or all electric because they are mostly only found in gourmet high-end lines. 

Do you have a gas line running to the stove? If not, factor what is involved in getting one there into your calculations.

And no, you can't just swap out the electric cooktop. I mean you possibly could, depending on the model and how it is designed and whatnot, but in all likelihood the cost of the parts involved would exceed the price of a new stove and you would need to know what you were doing to make all the gas connections and test them properly.

Just get an all gas range unless you do a lot of bread baking.


----------



## Ckeye (9 mo ago)

joecaption said:


> Ever see them using an electric stove or oven on any of those cooking shows? Look in any commercial kitchen, everything will be gas not electric.


I know it's a 100 year old post but I work for a company that sells high end residential and commercial Kitchens and appliances. 99.9 % of the time the cooktop is gas and the Ovens are electric. (Typically separate individual units) I dont cook so I don't care to understand the science or reasoning... But from another perspective. If you go into an appliance store to buy a "dual fuel" standalone range it's ALWAYS a gas cooktop and electric oven.. obviously there's a reason.. good luck finding a electric cooktop with gas oven standalone range..

and for "the big cooking shows " that's all fake anyway half the time the appliances arnt even hooked up. But if they are.. 99% of the time it's gonna be electric only because they are shooting on a sound stage and electricity is readily accessible whereas natural gas or propane isn't. In addition anytime any "combustible gas" is used on set it requires an entire different set of rules and regulations that are strictly enforced..


----------

